# Bootcamp Windows 10 sur iMac mid 2011



## mat64 (7 Juin 2019)

Salut à tous 

Je possède un iMac mi 2011 sous High Sierra (12 GB de ram, SSD CRUCIAL 500GB) 
J'ai réussi à installer Windows 7 à l'aide de Bootcamp. 
Une fois sur Windows 7, est il possible de faire la mise à jour vers Windows 10? 
Je suis tombé sur ce sujet: 

https://forums.macg.co/threads/windows-10-sur-imac-21-2009.1268766/

Mais la solution proposée ne fonctionne pas... 
J'ai essayé via cette utilitaire: https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO
Mais je tombe sur un message d'erreur "Une option de ligne de commande inconnue(/DynamicUpdate) a été spécifiée"

J'ai aussi créer un ISO sur DVD, le tout sur Windows 7. Mais lorsque je boot dessus en quittant Windows 7, l'écran reste boqué sur le logo Windows bleue turquoise  

Si quelqu'un pourrait m'aider, merci d'avance.


----------



## mat64 (14 Juin 2019)

Bon [emoji28]


----------



## mat64 (7 Juillet 2019)

Est ce que quelqu’un aurai une solution?


----------



## Locke (18 Juillet 2019)

mat64 a dit:


> Est ce que quelqu’un aurai une solution?


Microsoft a retiré officiellement le fichier .exe qui permettait de faire une mise à jour de Windows 7 vers Windows 10. Cela fait bien 2 ans maintenant, la seule alternative est de supprimer la partition Windows 7 et de recommencer avec une version de Windows 10.


----------



## mat64 (27 Juillet 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Microsoft a retiré officiellement le fichier .exe qui permettait de faire une mise à jour de Windows 7 vers Windows 10. Cela fait bien 2 ans maintenant, la seule alternative est de supprimer la partition Windows 7 et de recommencer avec une version de Windows 10.



Mais cela peut être possible sur iMac mi 2011? Alors qu’il n’est pas supporté officiellement?


----------



## Locke (27 Juillet 2019)

mat64 a dit:


> Mais cela peut être possible sur iMac mi 2011? Alors qu’il n’est pas supporté officiellement?


Non, relis bien...


Locke a dit:


> Microsoft a retiré officiellement le fichier .exe qui permettait de faire une mise à jour de Windows 7 vers Windows 10.


...tu ne trouveras plus le fichier .exe que Microsoft avait mis gracieusement à disposition pendant un certain laps de temps.


----------



## mat64 (27 Juillet 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Non, relis bien...
> 
> ...tu ne trouveras plus le fichier .exe que Microsoft avait mis gracieusement à disposition pendant un certain laps de temps.



D’accord tant pis. Je resterai sur Windows 7. Merci d’avoir pris le temps de me répondre.


----------

